# Two sweet babies need your help!!! Located in GA.



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Hi Lovies,

I just received this from Mason's sitter. I believe it was posted in one of her FB groups. Please let me know if you're interested and I will be sure to get you in touch with the owners. 

It really grinds my gears when people do this. Please don't give these babies a home and then traumatize them later.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How sad! I could not do this to mine..:smcry:I bring them with me or have someone stay at the house..


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't understand how anyone can give up their babies! Mine go with us and we rent a house. We don't go to the Caribbean anymore, but if we decide to some day we will have a sitter stay with them! I hope they find a great home!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't understand people either, this is so sad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shaking my head. Could you see if she can talk them into surrendering them to rescue. I know that Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue has a lot of fosters down south and might be able to help. They would help find a good home I'm sure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The owner certainly isnt bonded w/these 2 love-bugs, or she could not do this. I would let DH go alone if we could not bring L & K, and he knows that I mean that! I don't care about traveling anyplace without them, NADA! I am not saying I would not go away for a wk-end IF it were entirely necessary w/out them, but only if DH would stay home while I am gone. The pups look sad to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I could NEVER EVER give my girls away because I wanted to travel.
I wonder how that lady would feel if her kids decided she was getting older
and they didn't want to be hassled with visiting their mom, just sayin
Upsets me something terrible 
I hope they find a home that will cherish them:wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Gosh I could NEVER EVER give my girls away because I wanted to travel.
> I wonder how that lady would feel if her kids decided she was getting older
> and they didn't want to be hassled with visiting their mom, just sayin
> Upsets me something terrible
> I hope they find a home that will cherish them:wub:


Amen, Paula! The only trip I will ever take without Polly is heaven. I worry about her and that possibility all the time. Those babies deserve to be with someone not so selfish.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds suspicious to me, in that I wonder if the dogs were perhaps stolen from their rightful owner and the thieves made up the "traveling 70 year old" story? Wasn't clear to me if they are selling or giving away these little cutie pies, so don't know if there is a $$$ motivation.

Sad story, no matter what.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,like everyone else,I could never do that. We travel all over the country doing shows, we always find dog friendly hotels.. If we had to, we'd rent an RV anything to take the babies along..
I wish I could take them.. Can you get her to put them in rescue?


----------

